# Music for Baby's Sleep Time



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

These sweet songs will help your baby sleep peacefully all night.

Music Box (from Final Fantasy V) - Nobuo Uematsu

Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

Faraway Promise - Yasunori Mitsuda

To Zanarkand - Nobuo Uematsu

Reflect the Sky, Bloom the Life - Motoi Sakuraba

Hikari - Utada Hikaru

Opening 2 Music Box - Miyuki Homareda

Yuna's Determination - Nobuo Uematsu


----------

